# Pacific coastal cities you know



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Name Pacific coastal cities you have visited. Please in the Pacific only!!
The main cities I know are Valparaíso and Puerto Montt.I'd like to know Los Angeles and Acapulco


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

I only like San Francisco! one of the world's top quality of life cities. couldnt move to any other place in that area. Unfortunatly i'm still a bit shocked by the street wear and looks of the people, which is not as great as the city deserves. It should have more beautiful people and definitely better dressed to be perfect. San Fran is also the best city in the US, IMO. Would move to it, if i was offered a job there, while wouldn't to most US cities and other American continent cities. I dont have that wandering spirit, I'm afraid, so only consider moving to very nice places.


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

PedroGabriel said:


> I only like San Francisco! one of the world's top quality of life cities. couldnt move to any other place in that area. Unfortunatly i'm still a bit shocked by the street wear and looks of the people, which is not as great as the city deserves. It should have more beautiful people and definitely better dressed to be perfect. San Fran is also the best city in the US, IMO. Would move to it, if i was offered a job there, while wouldn't to most US cities and other American continent cities. I dont have that wandering spirit, I'm afraid, so only consider moving to very nice places.


^^
I don't know almost nothing about San Francisco.
Why do you say sanfranciscan people dressed that way? any photo?


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

-Tokyo
-Aukland
-Lima 
-Acapulco


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

nestor morales said:


> ^^
> I don't know almost nothing about San Francisco.
> Why do you say sanfranciscan people dressed that way? any photo?


I went to San Francisco this October and I think they dress like they're still in the '90s.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Well.. as for me ( in alphabetical order )

Bangkok
Los Angeles
Oakland
Orange County
Osaka
Pattaya
San Diego
San Francisco
San Jose
Santa Barbara
Seoul
Taipei
Tijuana


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Imperfect Ending said:


> Well.. as for me ( in alphabetical order )
> 
> Bangkok no
> Los Angeles
> ...


I'm basing this off the reason that Manila is not considered a Pacific Coastal city.

I've been to:
San Francisco and the Bay Area
Newport, Oregon
Lincoln City, Oregon
Seaside, Oregon
Cannon Beach, Oregon
Orange County
Tokyo


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Los Angeles, Santa Barbra, Malibu (Santa Barbra is my favorite)


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Imperfect Ending said:


> I went to San Francisco this October and I think they dress like they're still in the '90s.


I have noticed that...but I only saw it in small towns like Kingman, AZ etc


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Only Lima. I live there.
Some day I'd like to visit San Francisco, Valparaíso, Acapulco and Antofagasta.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Vancouver, BC 
Seattle, WA 
Portland, OR 
San Francisco, CA 
Santa Barbara, CA 
Los Angeles, CA
Laguna Beach, CA
San Diego, CA
Tijuana, MX
Ensenada, MXAcapulco, MX
Panama City
Lima
Honolulu, HI
Hilo, HI
Pago Pago
Aukland, NZ
Wellington, NZ
Melbourne
Sydney
Brisbane
Darwin
Bali
Singapore
Tokyo
Yokohama
Kobe
Hong Kong
Macau
Bangkok
Pattaya
Phuket


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Phuket belongs to Indian Ocean 

anyway my list:

Tokyo-Nagoya-Osaka
Hong Kong
Taipei
Kota Kinabalu -Kuala Terengganu- Kuantan-Kota Bharu
Trat- Laem Ngop


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

diz said:


> I'm basing this off the reason that Manila is not considered a Pacific Coastal city.
> 
> I've been to:
> San Francisco and the Bay Area
> ...


Why wouldn't Bangkok, Pattaya, San Jose and Seoul be part of the Pacific ?


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Imperfect Ending said:


> I went to San Francisco this October and I think they dress like they're still in the '90s.


^^
All the people? maybe some neighbors, districts.... I can't imagine it. Are sanfranciscan stingy?:lol:


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

Imperfect Ending said:


> I went to San Francisco this October and I think they dress like they're still in the '90s.


I disagree on this one, I've been to san francisco so many times (live in san jose like 45 minutes away) and the people just dress "normal" actually, a little more sophisticated than in other cities in the US. if you're comparing it to paris, and milan, of course San Francisco doesnot fit in the same category. I've been a couple times to Los Angeles, Chicago, MIami, Milawaukee, and New York, and it is all the same in my opinion.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Imperfect Ending said:


> Why wouldn't Bangkok, Pattaya, San Jose and Seoul be part of the Pacific ?


Perhaps because those cities don't have beaches?


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

They all touch the beach except for Seoul ( so you can scratch Seoul out ) but Pattaya is a beach city










San Jose touches the San Francisco bay which is part of the Pacific Ocean and Bangkok might not have a beach but it still touches the Pacific Ocean


----------



## danVan (May 16, 2007)

Vancouver BC
Seattle WA
San Francisco
Los Angeles
Tijuana
Acapulco
Valparaiso
Viña del Mar
Puerto Montt


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

a lot. chile pacific coast is so long.


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Maipo Valley said:


> a lot. chile pacific coast is so long.


you should name the cities you know :bash:


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

nestor morales said:


> you should name the cities you know :bash:


there are so many. our pacific coast is one of the longest in all the ocean. 
arica iquique antofagasta caldera bahia inglesa etc. :cheers:


----------

